# Attention Photoshop experts!



## DigitalSquirrel (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey guys, its almost unrelated. But I'm wondering if anyone can blend megaman to the background color in the image... He's supposed to have that black border, but I need the light blue border removed at a decent quality. Thanks ahead of time to anyone who helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i34.tinypic.com/n3axyv.jpg


----------



## alex (Dec 9, 2008)

Redid the image, I went overboard, it was grainy though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure someone could do better though:


----------



## da_head (Dec 9, 2008)

shouldn't this go into the art/comp graphic section?


----------



## Raika (Dec 9, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## DigitalSquirrel (Dec 9, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> Redid the image, I went overboard, it was grainy though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Thanks a bunch man. Good work.


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 9, 2008)

Good god this site is over-loaded with mods and wannabe mods saying "shouldn't this thread go in the blank blank forum?" or "there is already a 57 page thread that mentions this".
I swear if these people had their way, no one would post.  Everything would already be posted in another thread.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 9, 2008)

Ronstar said:
			
		

> Good god this site is over-loaded with mods and wannabe mods saying "shouldn't this thread go in the blank blank forum?" or "there is already a 57 page thread that mentions this".
> I swear if these people had their way, no one would post.  Everything would already be posted in another thread.


Theirs a place for these kinds of posts.


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, a special one in my heart. *sniff*


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 9, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Ronstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, your humour is not wasted on my Holaitsme


----------

